# Unnatractive girls approaching me



## Josh90 (Aug 22, 2008)

I know its rare for girls to approach guys, but do any other guys like me seem to only get 'approached' by girls they deem unnatractive? for example a couple of years ago in college there was one girl in my class, I didn't find her attractive at all but she was a nice girl and I knew she liked me alot, I just didn't know how to communicate with her because of my SA, but even if I did I wasn't attracted to her. Why do girls like this always like me? is it because I give off the vibe of being kinder, nicer and more likely to be interested in a girl who is deemed unattractive because we have similar traits? like low self esteem etc.


----------



## ctrlaltdelete (May 13, 2010)

Trust me, it's worse having attractive girls pursue you and not knowing what to say or do when approached.


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

Usually the better shape you are in, the more attractive girls will approach you.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

yeah this happens to me too, i often get girls approaching me who i dont find attractive......unfortunatley i never get any cute girls approaching me.....


----------



## Josh90 (Aug 22, 2008)

AlwaysOnTheOutside said:


> Usually the better shape you are in, the more attractive girls will approach you.


 I'm not in bad shape, I'm quite skinny and I look atleast 5 years younger than I am but I often get told I'm good looking or handsome by older people and just 'cute' by girls my own age.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

well, at least someone feels like approaching you, you should try my life for a change.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

This is probably one reason why I don't approach girls. They probably think the same way. "I always get guys who approach me that I don't find attractive."


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I can only think of a few instances in my life where girls have shown interest, and yeah, each time I felt no attraction to them in return.

On the flipside, the few girls I've shown interest to, they didn't seem to feel the same way about me. Go figure.


----------



## emptybottle2 (Jan 18, 2009)

This is why I'm careful not to display any interest towards guys I find attractive. I know they'll take deep, deep offense.



Josh90 said:


> *Why do girls like this always like me?* is it because I give off the vibe of being kinder, nicer and more likely to be interested in a girl who is deemed unattractive because we have similar traits? like low self esteem etc.


It doesn't mean that girls you deem unattractive are the _only _ones who like you. There have probably been pretty girls who found you attractive but didn't make a move. It's pretty obvious why. Conventionally attractive girls tend to have lots of guys approaching them, so why would they risk the possibility of rejection that comes with approaching when they already have their pick of guys who are "a sure thing." (_Oh god please don't turn this into another thread about how women have it easier_). Girls who are on the unattractive side and don't get approached by guys they want would have to be more inclined to take initiative.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

The less attractive a girl is, the less frequently she's going to get approached. So she needs to take the matter into her own hands and do the approaching herself.

Also the less attractive a girl, the lower her self-esteem probably is. You, an introverted, quiet guy yourself, will come off as a safe target for this girl. That's why you're getting approached like this.

So where are the attractive girls, you say... Well, there are extroverts and there are introverts... 

The extroverts are overwhelmed enough with their male counterparts who have no problem approaching them. They have no need to pay attention to the quiet guy in the corner because they get enough attention as it is. And if they --are-- going to do the approaching, they're more likely to seek out their fellow extroverts anyway.

Then there are attractive introverted girls... For one, they won't be so inclined to do the approaching given their introverted nature. And even if they DO approach you, you may not even realize you're being "approached" because she's so timid about it.

Also, they might already be fielding enough attention from guys. Maybe they don't get approached as often as extroverts, but introverts have a lower tolerance level for socializing. They need downtime.

Bottom line: You shouldn't take it as a knock against yourself when a 'not-so-attractive' girl approaches you. If anything, you should take it as a compliment because it means there's something attractive about you... And these girls aren't the only ones who see it... They're just the only ones ACTING on it.

Now, before I get blasted for talking about introverts and extroverts and "attractive vs unattractive" like this... I am talking "in general" -- OBVIOUSLY there are grey areas involved here. I get it. We all get that. I don't want to hear about it!!

Anyway, and since I see it brought up here: When you're approaching an introvert, remember it's easy to mistake their shyness for lack of interest. Don't write yourself off so quickly. Give yourself (and her) a chance. Take into consideration her shyness and add to that you might've caught her off guard or picked a bad time to try (during her downtime as above, for instance~)... Then yes, she may come off as VERY uninterested... even though you're the type of guy she might be interested in getting to know.


----------



## emptybottle2 (Jan 18, 2009)

^You're lucky.



Nintendo said:


> I think if an attractive girl's "sure thing" is guys she is not attracted to, eventually she is going to take the initiative - fear of rejection or not. If a girl, attractive or not, has an interest in someone, they (if the "hints" fail) will make the move, in my opinion.


I'm sure that's true in some cases. But girls feel the same way about guys.

Girls actually do initiate a lot of the time; it's just that the way they're expected to do it is much less direct than what guys do. The girl sends the guy hints, like eye contact and smiling to signal that it's okay for him to approach, and flirting to indicate that she's attracted and would like for him to ask her out. If her signals fail to get the guy to make a move, she'll likely assume he's not interested.


----------



## Alongroadforsomedude (Apr 23, 2010)

There are some super hot girls on this site that have pictures up. I would never even consider talking to them if i saw them in public. Because I would think......

"Oh they are probably trying to get with (insert current male sex symbol here)".

If I knew they had SA.... lets be honest I would try to talk to them about that lol. Why??? because I want my girl friend to be hot AND understand me.

This is why fat or unatractive girls talk to you.

Duh.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Josh90 said:


> I know its rare for girls to approach guys, but do any other guys like me seem to only get 'approached' by girls they deem unnatractive? for example a couple of years ago in college there was one girl in my class, I didn't find her attractive at all but she was a nice girl and I knew she liked me alot, I just didn't know how to communicate with her because of my SA, but even if I did I wasn't attracted to her. Why do girls like this always like me? is it because I give off the vibe of being kinder, nicer and more likely to be interested in a girl who is deemed unattractive because we have similar traits? like low self esteem etc.


I wish I was in your situation. At least people like you. Maybe your standards are too high-- look beyond her looks, maybe her personality will charm you.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

I don't like the term 'unattractive' unless it is used in reference to girls one is not attracted to, and not classifying them as unattractive to all. I have been attracted to lots of girls people label 'unattractive' yet I'd almost give my right arm to be with them. I am considered a good looking guy, and so have had attractive girls flirt with me, and I can SEE it, but it terrifies the hell out of me and I just ignore it. I don't really like 'hot' girls anyway. I find them unattractive, TBH. I prefer the peculiar, clumsy, awkward or 'strange' girls. Sadly they never seem to like me.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Define unattractive.

If you mean overweight...well, I can understand that, because it IS unattractive.

However, if you mean that she doesn't have big enough boobs, or doesn't look like a supermodel, I'd say that you need to reevaluate your views. Girls like that don't date guys that are average looking, typically...they go after the Jacob Black's of this world (for more ranting on that subject, see my thread "to the girls...")


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Just Lurking said:


> Bottom line: You shouldn't take it as a knock against yourself when a 'not-so-attractive' girl approaches you. If anything, you should take it as a compliment because it means there's something attractive about you... And these girls aren't the only ones who see it... They're just the only ones ACTING on it.


I agree with this. I also don't understand how this could maybe be more awkward than never getting approached at all, because at least you know women are finding you attractive.

Also, this thread makes me never ever want to ask a guy out.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> Also, this thread makes me never ever want to ask a guy out.


Which is a sad result, because hopefully you can see that generally the perception is positive, and that attraction is subjective, and is never ever universal. And with the general SA mindset, the fears of being rejected or seen as 'one of those girls' as suggested in this thread are easily enforced. So yeah, I hope this thread doesn't have that affect on you.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> I agree with this. I also don't understand how this could maybe be more awkward than never getting approached at all, because at least you know women are finding you attractive.
> 
> Also, this thread makes me never ever want to ask a guy out.


X2

And you shouldn't feel like never asking a guy out. Us guys feel the same way, when we approach a girl and she reacts badly.

There should be equality in dating/relationships. It shouldn't just be the guy asking the girl out.


----------



## Alongroadforsomedude (Apr 23, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> I agree with this. I also don't understand how this could maybe be more awkward than never getting approached at all, because at least you know women are finding you attractive.
> 
> Also, this thread makes me never ever want to ask a guy out.


Now you know how we feel lol.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Josh90 said:


> I'm not in bad shape, I'm quite skinny and I look atleast 5 years younger than I am but I often get told I'm good looking or handsome by older people and just 'cute' by girls my own age.


Hate to be blunt, but skinny does not quality as in good shape. Being in good shape involves being at least somewhat muscular along with a low body fat percentage.



emptybottle2 said:


> Girls actually do initiate a lot of the time; it's just that the way they're expected to do it is much less direct than what guys do. The girl sends the guy hints, like eye contact and smiling to signal that it's okay for him to approach, and flirting to indicate that she's attracted and would like for him to ask her out. If her signals fail to get the guy to make a move, she'll likely assume he's not interested.


...And this is the kind of societal expectations that drive me up the wall. There are some of us who can't recognize hints. More females need to ask guys out. It's just that simple.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

I agree with Van. Women should try to make their hints more obvious. A smile doesn't do much for me because most people smile at me when I smile at them. I think women should touch men. That would be a good hint for me. Touch me, give me a pinch, and a wink, and say "I'm here waiting for you." Then I'll know that I can make a move.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

mbp86 said:


> I agree with Van. Women should try to make their hints more obvious. A smile doesn't do much for me because most people smile at me when I smile at them. I think women should touch men. That would be a good hint for me. Touch me, give me a pinch, and a wink, and say "I'm here waiting for you." Then I'll know that I can make a move.


See, that would freak me out, being touched. And even if I do get the hint, I may still not know how to do anything with it...


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

mbp86 said:


> I agree with Van. Women should try to make their hints more obvious. A smile doesn't do much for me because most people smile at me when I smile at them. I think women should touch men. That would be a good hint for me. Touch me, give me a pinch, and a wink, and say "I'm here waiting for you." Then I'll know that I can make a move.


I'm not saying they should make hints more obvious. I'm saying screw the hints because guys like me don't see them! Using the most popular words over the last few days here, I'm really not trying to make this a "girls have it easier than guys" thread, but we're expected to see a hint and act on it. Well, instead of putting out hints that some of us can't see, why can't the girl take action herself and ask the guy out?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Because then we might be the inspiration for one of these threads! :b


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

PGVan said:


> Well, instead of putting out hints that some of us can't see, why can't the girl take action herself and ask the guy out?


The same reason you don't: Fear of rejection.


----------



## Manfi (May 30, 2010)

I have a different problem!! I have no ****ing idea why but I seem to attract gay men!!!! It has happened to me more than 5 times in 3 different countries :teeth
I've had a few women approach me but I was always too scared to do smtg. 
In conclusion, I wish I was gay!! lmao


----------



## Canguy (Jul 19, 2010)

You said it partner, "giving off a vibe". I wont go into detail, but your subconcious mind is so powerful, that its possible to do those kinds of things like attract unacttractive girls, or things you dont want to come towards you.

Just Keep this in mind Alwayss, *the more you push things away in general, the more it will come at you 10x harder*. I know this because I experienced this many times in my life, its as clear as the blue sky.

I used to always get unattractive heavy girls on the contrary, approaching me when I had no interest what so ever. I am good looking, I can't lie, but I always wondered until things started to become very clear. Dont push them away! And before I knew it, they stopped.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Manfi said:


> I have a different problem!! I have no ****ing idea why but I seem to attract gay men!!!! It has happened to me more than 5 times in 3 different countries :teeth
> I've had a few women approach me but I was always too scared to do smtg.
> In conclusion, I wish I was gay!! lmao


The only person who ever demonstrated any interest in me (at least that I could see) was a 90 years old man. I'm not kidding.

Also, if I cared about such things, I would be depressed by this thread as I've never been approached by anyone ever.


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

Squid24 said:


> Also, if I cared about such things, I would be depressed by this thread as I've never been approached by anyone ever.


Me, too.

I feel like I'm completely invisible to girls.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

nightrain said:


> Same here :|


Me three.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Josh90 said:


> I know its rare for girls to approach guys, but do any other guys like me seem to only get 'approached' by girls they deem unnatractive? for example a couple of years ago in college there was one girl in my class, I didn't find her attractive at all but she was a nice girl and I knew she liked me alot, I just didn't know how to communicate with her because of my SA, but even if I did I wasn't attracted to her. *Why do girls like this always like me? is it because I give off the vibe of being kinder, nicer and more likely to be interested in a girl who is deemed unattractive because we have similar traits? like low self esteem etc*.


Well it could be they're not attracted to you either so they feel comfortable approaching and talking to you. It goes both ways.


----------



## Alongroadforsomedude (Apr 23, 2010)

Get your lives together dudes. Im not invisible to girls but I am a big time dork who lives with his parents at the age of 28 who still has no idea what hes doing with his life. 

Later in life your body changes you gain more confidence ect.
If you dont have your own place or a personality though you are boned.

This might sound strange but the only times I ever got laid were the time I was really agressive. I duno if this is how it always works. It just worked every time for me. I sounded dumb as hell but i charged in anyway.
Now im not trying to mr dating advice im just wondering if thats how it works or if it went that way for anyone ealse more than one time.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

I hate the hinting system, how are you supposed to tell the difference between potential friends or lust when you're daft like I am? 

I'd attribute this thought slightly to my SA as well, Don't look at anyone or smile unnecessarily or else they might think you're coming on to them XD


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

They have limited options: either date other physically unattractive people or find a good-looking guy who is socially awkward or damaged in some other way and might be willing settle outside of his league.


----------



## Alongroadforsomedude (Apr 23, 2010)

There is one way to tell if someone really likes you or not.
It wont tell you if they like you as a person or a love interest but it lets you know they are excited to see you.

I found out from a website/book/tv that peoples eyes sparkle when they feel strong posotive emotion towards another person.
Its a automatic reaction that no one can control.
I dont know the exact facts about it but the pupil dialates or something because of a seratonine increase... not too sure.

End result sparkly wide pupils = they like you.

Also this can happen when family sees you or a friend. Its not a sex thing.


----------



## Alongroadforsomedude (Apr 23, 2010)

Mr. Frostie said:


> They have limited options: either date other physically unattractive people or find a good-looking guy who is socially awkward or damaged in some other way and might be willing settle outside of his league.


Yup.
Lets skip the part where we pretend its not.
Ill even go so far as to say it sucks for me too.
Because I want to date really hot chicks but im never gona be that cool or good looking lol.

Keep it real people.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Just Lurking said:


> The same reason you don't: Fear of rejection.


I'm not saying that this isn't the case in some scenarios, but you have to admit that a lot of girls in this world don't ask guys out because they don't feel they should have to. It's expected that guy makes the first move. I've done a lot of internet searching over the years about dating and relationships, and there are tons of women out there who will just figure the guy isn't interested if he doesn't ask her out.

Again, this isn't to turn the thread into that "guys have it harder" sentiment on this board recently, but the expectations in today's society are what they are.


----------



## Alongroadforsomedude (Apr 23, 2010)

Cleary said:


> Me too :|


Thats a cop out. We dont want to do it either. Why cant a hot interesting chick talk to me? We are at the same risk of hearing stupid crap.

(Nice but not my type), (awww thats cute,.next.)(I like bad boys)(Size matters)(I like tall guys)(I like guys with a six pack <says flaby and average girl>) ect.

If women are even slightly attractive they demand the guy to be a world full of superficial gifts just for her.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Alongroadforsomedude said:


> Thats a cop out. We dont want to do it either. Why cant a hot interesting chick talk to me? We are at the same risk of hearing stupid crap.
> 
> (Nice but not my type), (awww thats cute,.next.)(I like bad boys)(Size matters)(I like tall guys)(I like guys with a six pack <says flaby and average girl>) ect.
> 
> If women are even slightly attractive they demand the guy to be a world full of superficial gifts just for her.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

this is why i never approach guys- i don't want to be THAT girl :/


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

What a cruel thread.... I like!


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Josh90 said:


> I'm not in bad shape, I'm quite skinny and I look atleast 5 years younger than I am but *I often get told I'm good looking or handsome by older people and just 'cute' by girls my own age*.


You don't know the half of it !

It is for this reason I think the OP shouldn't be too quick to dismiss the action he _*does*_ get, as unappealing.

I think i would be shocked into a stupor if a girl actually asked me out LOL


----------



## Alongroadforsomedude (Apr 23, 2010)

mcmuffinme said:


> this is why i never approach guys- i don't want to be THAT girl :/


Enouugh cop outs lol.
We dont want to be THAT GUY either.
All the pretty girls on here know who THAT GUY is even if they dont talk about it.

Lets just agree male or female none of us want to ask anyone out.
Its scarry and people can really hurt ya when you care about what they think. Male or Female.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Alongroadforsomedude said:


> Enouugh cop outs lol.
> We dont want to be THAT GUY either.
> All the pretty girls on here know who THAT GUY is even if they dont talk about it.
> 
> ...


so, shouldn't this thread be titled 'when unattractive PEOPLE approach you'.

I mean, it singles girls out. I know I'm being PC, but I think PC is okay when it's meant merely to spare peoples' feelings. If the thread is about unattractive girls- then, naturally will likely garner a response from girls with poor self-image. It's not a cop-out at all- just girls expressing themselves. If you're going to make a thread like this at least don't be surprised by these kind of responses :/

You ACT as if I implied that THAT guy doesn't exist, but I did not. I was merely expressing my feelings as they relate to me.


----------



## Alongroadforsomedude (Apr 23, 2010)

mcmuffinme said:


> so, shouldn't this thread be titled 'when unattractive PEOPLE approach you'.
> 
> I mean, it singles girls out. I know I'm being PC, but I think PC is okay when it's meant merely to spare peoples' feelings. If the thread is about unattractive girls- then, naturally will likely garner a response from girls with poor self-image. It's not a cop-out at all- just girls expressing themselves. If you're going to make a thread like this at least don't be surprised by these kind of responses :/


Ya it does because the poster is male. Females can feel the same way.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Josh90 said:


> I know its rare for girls to approach guys, but do any other guys like me seem to only get 'approached' by girls they deem unnatractive? *for example a couple of years ago in college there was one girl in my class, I didn't find her attractive at all but she was a nice girl and I knew she liked me alot*, I just didn't know how to communicate with her because of my SA, but even if I did I wasn't attracted to her. Why do girls like this always like me? is it because I give off the vibe of being kinder, nicer and more likely to be interested in a girl who is deemed unattractive because we have similar traits? like low self esteem etc.


This might be a stupid question, but if this happens to you all the time why do you mention an occasion that happened 2 years ago? :blank

How did you 'know' that this girl liked you a lot if you couldn't communicate with her?

She may have been comfortable hanging with you precisely for the reason you mentioned, you didn't hit on her so you were considered safe. :no


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I've often been surprised at the way people feel about themselves. I've seen some pretty attractive people on this forum, thinking that they were unattractive. Me too, I had some pretty bad insecurity issues, when I looked really, really good...now I'm older, my face is less refined, and I'm not as good looking as I once was, so I basically look at pictures back then and think, "Why, god, why did I feel that way about myself?"

I think the girls that are saying that this thread makes them not want to ask a guy out, are basically screwing themselves over. Because they don't know how attractive they are to the opposite sex. Cleary, you could be someone's definition of perfection, but you'd never get in a relationship with them because of your own insecurities.

Basically, this thread is shallow and useless. Kind of like the thread I started, it serves no purpose. *Every girl/boy has a different definition of attractive, so what to you is unattractive is to me, attractive. *


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

I never really get approached at all. I dont know whats wrong with me. I have continue the exercising I was doing before I went on a vacation to Colorado and threw me off track. I rather get approached by a cute girl at all times.
Steve


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

WintersTale said:


> *Every girl/boy has a different definition of attractive, so what to you is unattractive is to me, attractive. *


 True. attractiveness is a physical feature that so many people can describe it differently. I think most people on SAS are good looking..


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Yes, but that's because I find everyone unattractive initially.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Cleary said:


>


LOL! Thanks, you've made my day! :b


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

kenny87 said:


> well, at least someone feels like approaching you, you should try my life for a change.


I too never have to rate the attractiveness of women who approach me, as none do.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

How can anyone dislike the fact that someone is interested in them? Well it does wonders for my self-esteem, the real issue is how to reject these people. I somehow always end up giving them my number...I had this one guy call me for half a year, every day non-stop, before I finally had my mom reject him for me LOL. Talk about avoidance :\


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

What if you don't get approached?

The last girl that showed interest in me was back in high school.
I liked her, she was nice, but of course SA got in the way, and she just gave up on me one day...


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

emptybottle2 said:


> ^You're lucky.
> 
> I'm sure that's true in some cases. But girls feel the same way about guys.
> 
> Girls actually do initiate a lot of the time; it's just that the way they're expected to do it is much less direct than what guys do. The girl sends the guy hints, like eye contact and smiling to signal that it's okay for him to approach, and flirting to indicate that she's attracted and would like for him to ask her out. If her signals fail to get the guy to make a move, she'll likely assume he's not interested.


Yeah but then its like the guy thinks "oh she's just being nice, she doesn't really like me, she's not really interested, she'd rather go for *blah blah blah*" Or "oh she's nice to everyone, I'm nothing special"

Then nothing goes anywhere and the opportunity passes by.

If a girl wants to show me she's interested, she'd have better luck holding up a neon sign. :teeth


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

I wonder what the future holds for me with girls because im lacking approaching skills with them for now


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

I wouldn't mind unattractive girls approaching me it would be alot easier talking to them rather then someone who is really good looking.Be good for my conversation skills anyway..i actually love women i just can't talk to them.


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

I'm making a mental note not to approach OP.
XD


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

I can probably talk to them better if they approach me but I have to try sometimes


----------



## Beta (Aug 24, 2010)

Am I the only woman here who has approached a man? I have been told that I am 'hot', don't really believe it, don't even feel really pretty most of the time. My boyfriend on the other hand, OMG, total hottie. I mean, I get all tingly everytime I look at him. He was really shy around women. I had been told that he was attracted to me, and I figured that if I didn't make a move, then nothing would ever happen. So one night we were hanging out, I got a couple of beers in me and I kissed him. That was a year and a half ago, and we live together today and we are crazy in love. He has told me that he is so happy I kissed him, because he didn't really think I was attracted to him! So... this is a story of a seriously awkward SA girl who made a move on a normal, incredibly popular and insanely hot guy, and won! Who knew??? Girls, if you are attracted to someone, go for it! Don't worry about it you are 'hot enough'. Cuz I didn't think I was hot enough, but he definately thinks I am! Really, what do you have to lose?


----------



## RJF (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm too shy to ever make a move with girls... Doesn't help that I've never had a girl tell me that she likes me. Then again, I probably wasn't the most approachable guy back when I was a bit younger, so I wouldn't be too surprised if I scared everybody away.

Thing is, those girls who do seem to show an interest in me, I can't stand. Not because they're necessarily unattractive, but because they're just plain weird. There was one girl last who was obviously in to me (kept posting those Social Interview things on my FaceBook wall every 10 minutes, annoyed me in my classes, etc), but I couldn't stand even looking at her. I mean, she wasn't *bad* looking, but she asked me the most bizarre questions and came up with the worst theories. 

Pardon me for seeking intelligence in women. Ugh.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Just Lurking you are a smart man.
So yeah.. everything he said.. *thumbs up* lol


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Beta said:


> Am I the only woman here who has approached a man?


Nope, I have done it too  I really wish more women would get with the times and realize the rules of the past don't really apply anymore. Most guys LOVE when women make the first move and wish they would do it more. I posted about my "first move" here lol
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f9/gave-him-my-number-97538/


----------



## jessckuh (Jul 27, 2010)

Some unattractive girls don't know their it.
She might've found you unattractive and thought that gave her a better chance? :lol
Or referring to what you asked, she probaly thought because you seem like totally sweet guy she'd get a sweet reply when pursuing you


----------



## Beta (Aug 24, 2010)

Wow, all this talk about 'unattractive girls' makes me very sad. I thought beauty is in the eye of the beholder? Ya know, beauty comes from the inside... not the outside...

What many would deem 'unattractive', might just be the sweetest, smartest, most loyal woman you could ever hope to meet. But guys on here are upset that the women are attracted to them? WTF? C'mon people, this is life, not a beauty contest!


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I'd rather be single than be in a relationship with somebody who isn't physically attractive to my eyes right from the start.

That is all.


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

Josh90 said:


> I know its rare for girls to approach guys, but do any other guys like me seem to only get 'approached' by girls they deem unnatractive? for example a couple of years ago in college there was one girl in my class, I didn't find her attractive at all but she was a nice girl and I knew she liked me alot, I just didn't know how to communicate with her because of my SA, but even if I did I wasn't attracted to her. Why do girls like this always like me? is it because I give off the vibe of being kinder, nicer and more likely to be interested in a girl who is deemed unattractive because we have similar traits? like low self esteem etc.


I don't get approached by girls anymore. When I was a teenager (high school/first year college) I was approached by girls who were attractive even though I usually wasn't attracted to them. It seems as though women in their 20s are less forward, or less interested (in me). Being approached by an unattractive girl doesn't bother me, at least not because she's unattractive.

What irritates me is women who have a sense of entitlement to you, like you exist for their personal entertainment or something. I can't even describe the contempt and disgust that I have for such people, I dealt with them regularly in high school and still do. I remember these girls in high school who were racist and ignorant as hell seriously asking each other 'would you have sex with him', like I could possibly be attracted to them after everything they'd said and done. On the bus, I'll even hear these idiots talking about 'I don't like him' or gossiping about me like I had no separate existence or identity of my own. We're not ****ing 'connected', you are a stranger to me.


----------

